# Now it's my turn!



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Awoke late on the final day, sun was well up. Finally got into the woods about 7:30am. Set up dekes, sat down in a spot with natural cover, and started to pull my first call out of my pocket. Hit a box call and "gobble, gobble!!" Hit it again and he answered. I could see him coming down thru the woods towards me. Purred a bit on a slate followed by 3 seductive hen yelps and he boomed out another thunderous gobble. Face mask down, barrel up and he approaches strutting and drumming. He goes up to the jake deke bumping it hard. The jake deke & stake fall and tilt @ 45 degrees. He comes out of his strut and sticks his neck out in bewilderment and I slap him in da face with a load of #5s. 1" spurs & 9" beard. Not the biggest I have shot, but felt so very blessed just to get so lucky on the last chance I would have. He tasted great! Thank you God.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats Itch!:coolgleam
I took a 15 year old girl from our church last year on during the last couple of days. Had a bird right off the roost march right in to our set up and she missed. One of the best hunts of my life and she still talks about it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

itchn2fish said:


> I usually do not take any pics, though...





QDMAMAN said:


> For this we can be thankful! :yikes::evilsmile:lol::lol:





itchn2fish said:


> True dat!!!! Fugly, for sure!!!!!!!!:yikes:





QDMAMAN said:


> I'm sure your "personality" more than makes up for it.:lol:





itchn2fish said:


> Owwwwwwwwww! That really hurt!:bloos:


Exhibit #1. I rest my case. :evilsmile


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Congrats Itch!:coolgleam
> I took a 15 year old girl from our church last year on during the last couple of days. Had a bird right off the roost march right in to our set up and she missed. One of the best hunts of my life and she still talks about it.


Thanks very much, Tony! Very cool story, and reminds me of when I took my daughter turkey hunting a few years ago, same scenario!!! She still talks about it too!.....I have a pic of her in an album in here holding a beeg brown....thank God she looks like her mother & not me!!!!!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I plead guilt, your honor, for being one fugly, nasty-looking, butt-ugly son of a motherless-goat!!!!!!!!!! I almost didn't get a pic, but my daughter, Angela, came out with her smart phone and took a pic before I cleaned it. I still have an $8 flip-phone (tracphone)!


----------



## SouthPaw! (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice bird itchn! Way to use each type of call to get him. A box call is something I'd like to learn how to use.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

SouthPaw! said:


> Nice bird itchn! Way to use each type of call to get him. A box call is something I'd like to learn how to use.


A box call is a real easy call to learn to use. With yelps it is really the rhythm that needs to be learned. A good box will do great purrs and clucks with a little practice


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

